# Coyote behavior & vocalization (video)



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Another Jeff & Spot video. It really gets good at the 9:00 mark.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Can' get it to play, just keeps bringin me to the adobe flash player page, wich I already have installed. Maybe it's just my phone.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Vimeo is hard to get to play on a phone. My iphone won't play it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Another great video !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

yotes keep coming in like that, that pooch is going to need eyes in the back of his head....great video indeed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice video, thanks for sharing it. Nice dog work by spot.


----------



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

Thats a wild video....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, the best part is when there in your lap!!!!


----------



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

Wish I could get them to come to me like that.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Another good one! Thanks.

I just sent the video to my wife and told her I will be getting a dog like that one of these days. She hasn't responded yet....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

BondCoCoyote said:


> Another good one! Thanks.
> 
> I just sent the video to my wife and told her I will be getting a dog like that one of these days. She hasn't responded yet....


 She will respond when you tell her how much.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

BondCoCoyote said:


> Another good one! Thanks.
> 
> I just sent the video to my wife and told her I will be getting a dog like that one of these days. She hasn't responded yet....


Hope your dog house will be big enough for the both of you .lol
Thanks for the video SHampton. Another good one.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

When she responded all she said was the dog was ugly. I should have known...


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

really cool video !! amazing how the yote is playing with your dog.


----------

